# Storage Heaters



## elliecon (20 Jan 2009)

Hi,

I have recently moved into a new apartment which has storage heaters in it and I am totally at a loss as to how they work. I have been living in a house with gas central heating for the last 30 years so I don't have a clue about them so if anyone can help me I would gratefully appreciate it.

My first question is how do storage heaters work? 

My 2nd question is do we still get charged for the heat going into them every night even though at the moment we have the heaters switched off as the apt is very well insulated and doesn't need any heat? There is still heat going into them at night as at 11.00pm a humming noise starts in the electricity box in the hall and stops at 8.00am. 

My 3rd question is is there anything we can do about this very loud humming noise that comes from the electricity box every night? It vibrates through the whole apartment and is keeping us awake every night. If we don't use the heaters is there a way we can stop this noise?

Thanks for your help
Elliecon


----------



## chrisboy (20 Jan 2009)

Lucky you that you dont need heat at this time of year!! Storage heaters work by heating bricks in the heater at night, on a cheap off peak rate, then dissipate the heat out during the day..

To switch them off, just turn of the switch on the wall beside the heater. Simple.

The time clock, i,m nearly sure, can be switched off by switching off an mcb (circuit breaker) in the mcb board. This will be marked, but if ur not sure, just wait till 11 o'clock and switch it off then, you'll hear the buzzing stop. It generally is a 6amp mcb, but i have seen 10amps used.


----------



## Padraigb (20 Jan 2009)

Look into your meter box. You will see two meters there. One is for night-rate electricity. All the electricity you use at night will be charged at the lower night rate.

I take it that the box where the humming happens is your distribution board (fuse box). Look, and see if the switches/fuses for the storage heaters are on. If they are, switch them off or remove the fuses. That might eliminate the hum.

If the storage heaters have been on, but switched down to minimum (they are not really off) then you will have paid for some electricity and got a small amount of heat.


----------



## Padraigb (20 Jan 2009)

chrisboy said:


> To switch them off, just turn of the switch on the wall beside the heater. Simple.



I have seen them installed without a switch!


----------



## chrisboy (20 Jan 2009)

Padraigb said:


> I have seen them installed without a switch!




The op said its a new appartment. It must have an isolating switch to pass the regulations, so i seriously doubt there isn't a switch beside each heater.


----------



## Jetblue (20 Jan 2009)

Hi elliecon,

Check out the thread below, especially sueellens post, it's a very good explanation!

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=2751&highlight=storaGE+HEATING


----------



## Serenity1 (20 Jan 2009)

Thread carefully - we just moved into an appartment with storage heaters.  This appt is not warm and we need heat.  My BF told me not to worry he had the storage heaters all figured out - the week of xmas we got our ESB bill for €480.00.


----------



## chrisboy (20 Jan 2009)

Serenity1 said:


> Thread carefully - we just moved into an appartment with storage heaters.  This appt is not warm and we need heat.  My BF told me not to worry he had the storage heaters all figured out - the week of xmas we got our ESB bill for €480.00.



Some storage heaters are dual element. Sounds like you had them on during the day as well as at night.  
One other thing, are you sure that a proper reading had been taken by the esb before you moved in, and that you weren't stung with the previous tenant/owner's bill?


----------

